# Project: Yellow LS7 GTO



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

*GM Performance Parts 505-horsepower Crate Engine in Pontiac GTO*
By GM Performance Parts - Nov 19, 2006, 18:54

















Project: Yellow LS7 GTO
STATS - GM Performance Parts 505-horsepower / LS7 crate engine (17802397)​
The Car: 2004 Pontiac GTO
The Goal: Test the latest supercar GM small block, the LS7 with GM Powertrain E67 Production Controller, production drive-by-wire throttlebody, and calibrator — soon to be released by GM Performance Parts. 

GM Performance Parts has combined the legendary muscle of the GTO with the outrageous performance of the Corvette ZO6-spec LS7 crate engine. The latest edition of the Pontiac GTO brings refined musclecar performance to a whole new level. And, with 505 horsepower, the new LS7 crate engine offers you what is truly the ultimate in small block GM power. 








]







In stock form, the GTO offers a modern suspension with nimble handling, passenger appointments that rival most luxury cars, and styling that is a subtle blend of state-of-the-art designing and classic good looks. How do you improve on that? GM Performance Parts has used this GTO as the test bed for something truly special — adapting the ZO6 Corvette LS7 crate engine into the GTO. Along the way, they had to overcome the challenges of integrating the dry-sump oiling system, custom fabricating the wiring harness, and developing a custom calibration based on the stock E67 production controller. 

The E67 controller will soon be released as a dedicated GM Performance Parts part number to support the installation of all LS Family small block, push rod V8s into any application. Soon, you'll be able to buy an LS crate engine, a validated GM controller, and put it in your car without the hassle of chasing down a third-party fuel management system. Through the testing on the GTO, we've been able to address all the issues that our customers might run into. 















Once the GMPP LS7 crate engine was installed, additional modifications had to be made: a BMR cradle was used to locate the LS7 in the engine compartment; the dry-sump oiling system also dictated a custom oil tank; and a wiring harness had to be fabricated to adapt the LS7 to its new surroundings. In addition, the drivetrain had to be upgraded to support the 505-horse crate engine. The independent rear suspension (IRS) that came standard in the GTO had never been designed to handle this type of power. 

So, our engineers worked with BMR to develop additional braces and IRS support pieces to ensure that the rear end could withstand the testing. BMR also supplied us with frame connectors, a strut tower brace, rear cradle polyurethane bushings, severe-duty rear half-shafts, billet axle studs, a set of drag bags for rear springs to control wheel hop, and a Harrop Rear differential cover. 

The payoff is an engineering exercise that allowed GM Performance Parts to develop a calibration strategy for the LS7 when it's placed into a different GM vehicle. Plus, we think we've got the coolest GTO in town - it starts, idles, runs, and performs like a production car. But, no production GTO ever came with an LS7! 

Engine: GM Performance Parts 505-horsepower LS7 crate engine (17802397)
Engine Calibrations: GM Powertrain E67 Production Controller with custom spark and fuel tables by GM Performance Parts (The E67 controller is scheduled to arrive for SEMA 2006!)
Throttle Control: Electronic "Drive by Wire": requires accelerator pedal with position sensor
Oiling System: custom adaptation of the LS7 dry-sump system
Exhaust: Stock exhaust manifolds, custom mid-pipes, and Stainless Works cat-back
Transmission: 6-speed Tremec T-56 manual
Clutch: ZO6 Corvette clutch
Additional Driveline Parts: BMR Fabrication
Rims: Stock Pontiac GTO
Paint: Bright Yellow
Hood: Custom by Roush Racing


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I think that engine's around $12K -- plus installation if you want somebody to put it in. Don't think it's worth the dough -- particularly when you can get in the ballpark with a Maggie and some driveline upgrades -- but is certainly an option if your factory engine punks out under warranty.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Should have been an option!


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am wondering what the 0-60 times would be, real world gas mileage, etc...

Problem is...if this engine were an option at the dealer you are looking at 45 grand car...I like my LS1 just fine for the good price I got it for.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

O yeah, look out Shelby, Z06, or any world class car, I'm liking this more and more. My kind of replacement.:agree


----------



## GTO DAN (Nov 16, 2006)

:agree :agree :agree Here we go again!! Another rich mans car! I can't believe the GTO didn't sell any better. The BEST bang for your buck hands down!! The goat takes on most that want to try for around 30k.Mustang, corvette,oh and that over-rated Dodge Charger . NOW, GM wants to keep up with another over-priced try. They should have put much more effort and thought into bringing back the GTO. The 2004 should have been a kick-butt machine right from the start!! By the time GM woke up, most were so shocked at the lack of luster from GM, and not to mention how the dealers gouged you on price, most folks lost interest. After 30 years of waiting, the boys at GM could have thought of all the GTO lovers.I have owned 4 goats and still have the one I bought 27 years ago! Even though I don't care for the generals strange ways, I decided to purchase a 2006 GTO to keep the tradition going. THIS CAR IS GREAT!!!! Sorry for venting during my reply


b_a_betterperson said:


> I think that engine's around $12K -- plus installation if you want somebody to put it in. Don't think it's worth the dough -- particularly when you can get in the ballpark with a Maggie and some driveline upgrades -- but is certainly an option if your factory engine punks out under warranty.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I been wanting LS7 in my GTO since I seen what went in one. I would settle for home built 427 and 7ltr badge


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Hood: Custom by Roush Racing


Roush? Something strange about a GM car having parts made by a Ford guy.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I've always said yellow is the fastest color.

Here's proof. :lol:

...but why go through all this and leave the boring stock wheels on?


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

Groucho said:


> ...but why go through all this and leave the boring stock wheels on?


Groucho, it's all about being stealthy. No one would know what bit them!

Jim Miller


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

GTJimbO said:


> Groucho, it's all about being stealthy. No one would know what bit them!
> 
> Jim Miller


How stealthy can it be? It says LS7 on the hood scoop


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> How stealthy can it be? It says LS7 on the hood scoop


And to most people that's like the "Type R" emblem on the ass of a piece of Rice.

:cheers


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I want to see a total install price, and if it is still covered under warrenty since it is GM production. I would do this if I could sell all my stock parts that were replaced. You know? That would bring down the total price.


----------



## PEKO (Nov 30, 2006)

Well cost for that motor at a dealer is $8795.00. Thats a replacement motor, no manifolds, accessories, etc. Just a long block I guess u can say. So that wouldnt be a cheap option from GM in a GTO.


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweet car. Just read the artical in GMHTP. Got tons of good drive train upgrades.

Just get rid of that dumb hood scoop.:willy:


----------

